# New Amebix song!!!



## 5ealchris (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought the video was pretty cool, the song is a bit different from their other works. It sounds a bit post-rockish to me, not that there is anything wrong with that, just not what I was expecting...


----------



## MrD (Jun 2, 2011)

I do not know what to believe anymore..


----------

